# Longbridge tunnels, Birmingham Aug 2013



## PaulPowers (Aug 20, 2013)

I popped down a couple of weeks ago without my camera and decided to pop back down (Technically I was on 1 - 10 so this is a dinner hour visit)



The entry is starting to get a bit dodgy, someone has gone through one of the bottom steps and one of the steps higher up started to crumble below my foot which doesn't feel to good when you're alone. 

The plant and tunnels was used during WW2 to build plane engines















































Fucksticks a light worm 




​


----------



## Ade Somerset (Aug 20, 2013)

Awesome set fella great bit of history for em as well.


----------



## chubs (Aug 20, 2013)

so good man! nice one!


----------



## Big Bill (Aug 20, 2013)

Looks like its definetly a place for wellies!

Never knew such place was around!

Looks well worth a future visit!


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 20, 2013)

Think the aero engines are Bristol Pegasus which I believe were also produced at Drakelaw,great pics.


----------



## Malcog (Aug 21, 2013)

My Father-in-Law worked at the Longbridge factory, in the West works and he used to say there were engines and complete cars in the tunnels.


----------



## krela (Aug 21, 2013)

There was a complete mini in the tunnels, it was removed in May.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-birmingham-22551532


----------



## borntobemild (Aug 21, 2013)

Great shots. I've worked in a few car plants in the Midlands (not Longbridge though) and they all have stories about tunnels under the works.

It's nice to see some that are actually documented.


----------



## night crawler (Aug 21, 2013)

krela said:


> There was a complete mini in the tunnels, it was removed in May.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-birmingham-22551532



Lik eth ebit about doing a rebuild. It's a shell all they need to do is buy a new one from Heritige in Witney.
Saw these on Flickr andthough they were great.


----------



## alex76 (Aug 21, 2013)

nice stuff mr powers


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 27, 2013)

Epic. That last shot is 'teh shizz'. 
Absolutely steeped in history, fantastic shots as always.


----------

